# uvesafb breaks after upgrade to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel.

## cbeley

Today I upgraded from linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 to linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 and now when I boot I get a black screen.  X starts fine, but I get a black screen if I try to view one of my consoles.  While booting, I see the kernel starting, then my old splash screen appears for a second, then I end up with my black screen (at the point where it would load the splash screen from the harddrive instead of from my initrd image).

I seem to have the appropriate kernel settings selected and for kicks, I recompiled v86d and klibc with no luck.

EDIT:  I'm very confused now.  Even if I remove video from menu.lst on my kernel line, the screen still goes black :S

EDIT2: by removing uvesafb from my kernel I'm able to see my bootup screen again..but...I sort of want my splash screen working with uvesafb again.

Any idea what could be going on?  Below is some potentially useful information:

Related Kernel Settings I have enabled:

```

<*> Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker  --->

[*]   Report process events to userspace

-*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

-*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

<*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support 

[*]   VESA VGA graphics support

-*- VGA text console                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                [*]   Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                (256)   Scrollback Buffer Size (in KB)                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                <*> Framebuffer Console support                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   Map the console to the primary display device                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   Framebuffer Console Rotation                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                [ ] Select compiled-in fonts 

[*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support 

 (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

```

The related entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst (This hasn't been changed, so, this configuration worked just fine with my old kernel):

```

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5)

#partition where kernel image/OS is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

output of dmesg(I'm not really seeing any errors pertaining to this):

```

Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 (root@superlappy) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.3)) #1 SMP Sat Jun 20 19:05:33 CDT 2009

Command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

KERNEL supported cpus:

  Intel GenuineIntel

  AMD AuthenticAMD

  Centaur CentaurHauls

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f692400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f692400 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.4 present.

last_pfn = 0x7f692 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000000

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000007f692000

 0000000000 - 007f600000 page 2M

 007f600000 - 007f692000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 7f692000 @ 8000-c000

last_map_addr: 7f692000 end: 7f692000

RAMDISK: 37e6f000 - 37feff31

ACPI: RSDP 000FBBF0, 0024 (r2 DELL  )

ACPI: XSDT 7F693E00, 005C (r1 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 7F693C9C, 00F4 (r4 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        61)

FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

ACPI: DSDT 7F694400, 5633 (r2 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 7F6A2C00, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7F693F00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M08            1 ASL        61)

ACPI: APIC 7F694000, 0068 (r1 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        47)

ACPI: MCFG 7F693FC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 7F69409C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        61)

ACPI: BOOT 7F693BC0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M08     27D7070A ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 7F69272D, 04CC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000007f692000

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007f692000

  NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000004fff]

  bootmap [000000000000a000 -  0000000000019ed7] pages 10

(6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 007f692000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

  #2 [0000200000 - 0000928d54]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000928d54]

  #3 [0037e6f000 - 0037feff31]          RAMDISK ==> [0037e6f000 - 0037feff31]

  #4 [000009f000 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f000 - 0000100000]

  #5 [0000008000 - 000000a000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000a000]

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff880002dfffff] on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

  Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f692

On node 0 totalpages: 521777

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1934 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2009 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7079 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 510699 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

nr_irqs_gsi: 24

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:78000000)

NR_CPUS:4 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Allocating 53248 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 512708

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 1595.810 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2049036k/2087496k available (4234k kernel code, 388k absent, 38072k reserved, 1981k data, 460k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3191.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595810)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0x0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

using mwait in idle threads.

ACPI: Core revision 20081204

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz stepping 0d

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595925)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/0x1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (6383.47 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 1312 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f8000000 - fbffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20 io port: [0xeff8-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6f20-0x6f3f]

pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6f00-0x6f1f]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfed1c400-0xfed1c7ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfe9fc000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6f80-0x6f9f]

pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6f60-0x6f7f]

pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x6f40-0x6f5f]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfed1c000-0xfed1c3ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0900 (mask 007f)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 3 PIO at 0c80 (mask 003f)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10 io port: [0x1f0-0x1f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14 io port: [0x3f4-0x3f7]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18 io port: [0x170-0x177]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c io port: [0x374-0x377]

pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20 io port: [0x6fa0-0x6faf]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x6eb0-0x6eb7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x6eb8-0x6ebb]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x6ec0-0x6ec7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x6ec8-0x6ecb]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x6ee0-0x6eff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xfe9fb800-0xfe9fbfff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe9fb700-0xfe9fb7ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x10c0-0x10df]

pci 0000:0c:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe8fc000-0xfe8fffff]

pci 0000:0c:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe600000-0xfe7fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

pci 0000:09:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xfe5f0000-0xfe5fffff]

pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff]

pci 0000:03:01.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe4ff800-0xfe4fffff]

pci 0000:03:01.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:03:01.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe4ff500-0xfe4ff5ff]

pci 0000:03:01.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:01.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:01.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:03:01.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe4ff600-0xfe4ff6ff]

pci 0000:03:01.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:01.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:01.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:03:01.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfe4ff700-0xfe4ff7ff]

pci 0000:03:01.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:03:01.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:01.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11) *4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.14

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

   (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:09: io resource (0x1000-0x1005) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp 00:09: io resource (0x1008-0x100f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x1006-0x1007) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x100a-0x1059) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x1060-0x107f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp 00:0a: io resource (0x1010-0x102f) overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 (0x1000-0x107f), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:05: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9efff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x9f000-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f6923ff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f692400-0x7f6fffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f700000-0x7f7fffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f700000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfeda3fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda4000-0xfeda4fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda5000-0xfeda5fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda6000-0xfeda6fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed1bfff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0b

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0c

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0d

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xfe600000-0xfe7fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000f0000000-0x000000f01fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 mem: [0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 mem: [0xfe600000-0xfe7fffff]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 2 mem: [0xf0000000-0xf01fffff]

pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 mem: [0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xfe400000-0xfe4fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Unpacking initramfs... done

Freeing initrd memory: 1539k freed

kvm: no hardware support

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

fuse init (API version 7.11)

msgmni has been set to 4005

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 77 Hz, hf = 84 kHz, clk = 170 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20004b80000, using 6144k, total 7616k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: SSDT 7F693134, 0244 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F692BF9, 04B6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7F693378, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6930AF, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (55 C)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.

pci 0000:00:02.0: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] TV-13: set mode NTSC 480i 0

allocated 1680x1050 fb: 0x007df000, bo ffff88007d467240

fb1: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

registered panic notifier

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0

loop: module loaded

tg3.c:v3.97 (December 10, 2008)

tg3 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

tg3 0000:09:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:1a:a0:fd:15:21

eth0: attached PHY is 5906 (10/100Base-TX Ethernet) (WireSpeed[0])

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[0]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide-gd driver 1.18

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fb900 irq 29

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fba00 irq 29

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHW2120BH, 00850012, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2120B 0085 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi3 : ata_piix

scsi4 : ata_piix

ata4: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x6fa0 irq 14

ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x6fa8 irq 15

ata4.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD+/-RW DR-K17Y, 0.95, max UDMA/33

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD+-RW DR-K17Y  0.95 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ata5: port disabled. ignoring.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfed1c400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfed1c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f20

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006f00

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f80

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006f60

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x00006f40

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18a.

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfe9fc000 irq 21

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -303460209 ns)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 460k freed

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100.15.5) loaded

ndiswrapper 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ndiswrapper 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17

wlan0 (ndiswrapper): not using net_device_ops yet

wlan0: ethernet device 00:1c:26:55:1a:85 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4311.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k 

fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[drm] LVDS-8: set mode 1440x900 25

[drm] DAC-6: set mode 1680x1050 27

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

```

----------

## Peach

I'd suggest you to follow spock's uvesafb howto to be sure everything has been correctly done.

after that, report in again to see what can be done.

----------

## samo

Some month ago I had similar problems with uvesfb and could solve them. Please read  "uvesafb framebuffer support doesn't work [solved]"

----------

## cbeley

 *Peach wrote:*   

> I'd suggest you to follow spock's uvesafb howto to be sure everything has been correctly done.
> 
> after that, report in again to see what can be done.

 

I went ahead and followed the instructions exactly.  Also, before starting, I disabled initramfs initially so it would be like I was following the instructions for the first time (of course, it was reenabled by the time I was done with the instructions).  I also took out VESA VGA graphics support in case it was causing some sort of an issue.  Finally, before I started doing anything, I enabled "Support for binding and unbinding console drivers" to see if that was the problem, but had no luck.

I'm at a complete loss as to what could be wrong :S (Oh, and I used the same video flag as shown on spock's page instead of my original one just to be absolutely sure everything was right).

samo:  Thanks, but, nothing in there seems to be of much help.  Also, I have the latest stable kernel available in portage.

----------

## samo

In my config CONFIG_FB_VESA as well as CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK are not set.

I'm using the following line in grub.conf

```
initrd /boot/initrd
```

What does your fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 contain? Please check with 

```
zcat /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 | cpio --list 
```

----------

## cbeley

fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 is now irrelevant to the problem since I now have grub set up like this:

```

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5)

#partition where kernel image/OS is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

#kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,th$

#initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

So the problem has to be with uvesafb and not the splash.

I make sure CONFIG_FB_VESA and CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK were not set with no luck.

Also, for kicks, here's the output of what you requested:

```

.

sbin

sbin/fbcondecor_helper

sbin/splash_helper

lib

lib/splash

lib/splash/proc

lib/splash/sys

root

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

etc/splash/emergence

etc/splash/emergence/images

etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768-256.png

etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768-240.png

etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/emergence/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg

dev

dev/console

dev/null

dev/vc

dev/tty0

dev/fb

dev/misc

3628 blocks

```

----------

## Peach

that's good you've removed the splash, I was going to ask you for that.

anyway, since I don't know if you've selected something else on your kernel graphics section, it could be a good idea to see what these commands output:

```
# grep ^[^#].*FB /usr/src/linux
```

 (I hope it's pointing to the correct kernel)

mine is the following (mind that's an x86 machine):

```
lemontree ~ # uname -a

Linux lemontree 2.6.29-tuxonice-r3 #3 PREEMPT Fri Jun 19 13:48:08 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

lemontree ~ # zgrep ^[^#].*FB /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y
```

and moreover, if uvesafb is working (but not currently switching to the right resolution, as your dmesg seems to show), check out the supported modes:

```
# cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes 
```

and set the command line accordingly (mine is: uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap )

----------

## cbeley

Well, I think I may have found a bug with ndiswrapper and VESA (When I had only that enabled....my network devices died after a few minutes, but its fine when I have uvesafb on).

Anyway, if I do cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes I get

```

U:1024x768p-75

U:640x480p-67

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:1024x768p-60

```

For kicks, I tried doing uvesafb:1024x768p-60,mtrr:3,ywrap as well as uvesafb:1024x768-60,mtrr:3,ywrap but that still gave me the black screen, and as an added bonus, seemed to prevent X from starting.  So right now its back to uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap like it always was in the past when it was working.

Here's the output of what you asked for (and yes, /usr/src/linux points to the correct kernel that I'm using  :Smile:  ):

```

cbeley@superlappy ~ $ zgrep ^[^#].*FB /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

```

cbeley@superlappy ~ $ uname -a

Linux superlappy 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #13 SMP Sun Jun 21 19:39:39 CDT 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5470 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

There appear to be two differnces between my setup and yours:

1.  CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is included in mine(this shouldn't be causing a problem)

2.  CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not on in my configuration.

For kicks I tried matching my set-up with yours by adjusting the two things above, though, I'll need to re enable FB_CON_DECOR ultimately anyway.  So, now that I have the excact same setup (in terms of framebuffer stuff) as you, it ultimately still has the same results (if I do zgrep ^[^#].*FB /proc/config.gz, I get exactly what you get now).

I'm becoming rather stumped, and don't know where else to look for errors.  I'm starting to wonder if this is worthy of a bug report.

EDIT:  Something really strange is going on.  It seems like there is some sort of connection to my video drivers, framebuffer, ndiswrapper, and networking drivers in general.  I'm beginning to wonder if I accidentially disabled something very important in the kernel.  One suspicion I had was the tickless kernel option, but disabling that changed nothing.

EDIT2:  I take that back....instead it seems like fullscreen video crashes X and my whole computer for the most part :S

----------

## cbeley

ALRIGHT!  I have found the culprit!

When I couldn't play fullscreen video that led me to believe that something was up with the new xorg-6, so, I decided to downgrade to xorg-5, which prompted me to look at a wiki page I was following referring to some xorg-6 specific features.  One nice new thing about xorg-6 is the inclusion of kernel modesetting and to enable that I had "Enable modesetting on intel by default".  I also noticed in the description that it said that would be loaded before any framebuffer (and VESA takes advantage of the modesetting actually...kind of neat to have both my screens used during boot with VESA).  So, I downgraded to xorg-5 and got rid of that kernel option and now everything works (including my full-screen video issues).

However, this isn't the ideal solution.  I do not seem to have the same sort of 3D performance I gained with xorg-6, my keyboard's arrow keys are acting a little funny (though, I don't think that should be too hard to fix), and why isn't uvesafb compatible with kernel modsetting?  I definitely want to go back to xorg-6 once it becomes more stable and be able to use modsetting, but I also like my boot splash screen that requires uvesafb.

Anyway, is this considered a bug that I should report?  I think I can say pretty confidently that modsetting and uvesafb don't get along with each other.

EDIT:  Went ahead and re-enabled decorations and set my configuration to how it use to be.  My boot screen is working like it use to, so that did the trick for everything.

----------

## Peach

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:  Went ahead and re-enabled decorations and set my configuration to how it use to be.  My boot screen is working like it use to, so that did the trick for everything.

 

that's fine, I didn't get you were using the unstable xorg. if you consider solved the problem edit the first post and add a [solved] tag to the title

 *cbeley wrote:*   

> Anyway, is this considered a bug that I should report?  I think I can say pretty confidently that modsetting and uvesafb don't get along with each other.

 

sure, I would try to get in touch with spock (who's the main devel of uvesafb), there's a link for bug reporting on his page: check if anything else has already been reported, and then fill a bug

[edit] moreover, I'd change the topic to fit the real problem, that is uvesafb on kernel 2.6.29 breaks with xorg6

----------

